# Postal Service During New Year Break



## Tico1270 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello All

I wanted to ask does anyone have an idea how long I should expect to wait to receive a letter sent from China last week 30th January to London (UK) during the festive season?

Thank you.

Tico.


----------

